# 3ds Max 9 viewport issue



## Draken (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm having a bit of an issue with my viewports. Upon upgrading to 3ds Max 9, I have noticed that all textures displayed in my viewports are excessively low res. They render just fine, but no matter how much I try and tweak the program, I can't get any textures to display properly.

I've tried re-installing and attempting to reset the program, but I'm still having the issue. I don't believe it's a problem with my drivers or graphics card, due to the fact it worked perfectly with the previous version (3ds max 8) and works fine on all other 3d development programs.

I've gone over all the viewport configuration settings, including copying settings from another 3ds max 9 user. I've even checked a few newer features of 3ds max 9 that could be causing the problem, such as the new Bitmap Proxies features, but alas it was not the case.

Do any of you have suggestions on what I could do to fix this problem?

Included in an attachment is a file to demonstrate what I'm talking about, to the left is the front viewport displaying a plane primitive of 848x416 units, with a "moose" image applied to it, the image being 848x416. To the right is the same scene while rendered. You'll notice that the actual texture in the viewport has lost considerable detail. This happens no matter what the file size is, or file type.


----------



## Fana McCloud (Apr 3, 2007)

Granted, I'm not a 3DS Max person (I currently use Lightwave), but this statement in particular:



> I don't believe it's a problem with my drivers or graphics card, due to the fact it worked perfectly with the previous version (3ds max 8) and works fine on all other 3d development programs.



I'd have to say that this might not necessarily be the case. I found when moving from Lightwave 8.5 to 9, that they changed the way the program handles a certain thing, and it turned out that my video card didn't support the new functionality, so whenever I rotate models in modeler, the texture flickers off the model for as long as it's moving and I can only see the wireframe unless I stop moving it (or something to that effect). 

So while I can't be more helpful, I wouldn't rule that out unless you've actually investigated and found that your graphics card has been demonstrated as fully compatible with the program version in question.


----------



## Draken (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, as an update to this, I recently installed Service Pack 1 for 3ds Max 9, and it has fixed the problem somewhat. The texture appear at a much higher quality than before, but it's still not what I would consider "normal". At least it's enough to see details in a reference pic.


----------

